# What is the minimal for hair tricks?



## impulse (Jul 5, 2014)

Was watching some YT. Just curious what is the minimum requirements to give those girls orgasms and do hair tricks?
Seems that's all everyone on YT does with their systems is show off hair tricks, paper flapping or the ever popular rear view mirror shake. So needed something to reference to so I know what it at least takes for them to do that stuff.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

You definitely have a lot to learn if you planning to give them girls orgazms with your sound system. Brain is sexiest male organ everything else is secondary. I don`t know how many DB you`d need to make hair tricks, sorry can`t help you there.


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

Sell the stereo and buy jewelry. You'll get closer than trying to impress them with your stereo.

It's like break dancing in a club or riding an exotic motorcycle. You don't get all the chicks, you get all the guys around you saying "Dang you must get all the chicks!"


----------



## Negolien (May 17, 2010)

And there is the why do people think audio hobbyists are douches lol.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Don King can do a hair trick with 94 db...


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

real estate.... real estate.... real estate... the ultimate hair trick for your girl. lol
multiple properties for multiple orgasms. stop watching youtube and build an empire. lol


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

150db down low can usually get you pretty close to or give you a hairtrick. Orgasms, good luck, that's not a common thing. Thousands of girls get demos every year and that's not something that usually happens.. Rear view mirror movement, shoot 125-130db? You can lose a mirror by low to mid 140's on many cars.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

qwertydude said:


> Sell the stereo and buy jewelry. You'll get closer than trying to impress them with your stereo.
> 
> It's like break dancing in a club or riding an exotic motorcycle. You don't get all the chicks, you get all the guys around you saying "Dang you must get all the chicks!"


Isn`t that the truth.... dude you are spot on. you just forgot to specify that jewelry must be for wimmin.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Negolien said:


> And there is the why do people think audio hobbyists are douches lol.


are you?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

The only girls that might find that even slightly attractive, if not annoying will be the exact opposite type of girls you want lol


----------



## impulse (Jul 5, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> You definitely have a lot to learn if you planning to give them girls orgazms with your sound system. Brain is sexiest male organ everything else is secondary. I don`t know how many DB you`d need to make hair tricks, sorry can`t help you there.


lol, no I didn't say I wanted to do it. I just wanted to know what the minimal requirements typically are so I have a frame of reference that so many on YT use. Forget the orgasm part, I was mostly joking but some on there do appear like their having them.


----------



## impulse (Jul 5, 2014)

T3mpest said:


> 150db down low can usually get you pretty close to or give you a hairtrick. Orgasms, good luck, that's not a common thing. Thousands of girls get demos every year and that's not something that usually happens.. Rear view mirror movement, shoot 125-130db? You can lose a mirror by low to mid 140's on many cars.


Ok so how much power and subs does that typically take? I assume at least four 15's and what maybe 3k watts minimal?


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

google? and posting in the SPL forum section might help


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

T3mpest said:


> 150db down low can usually get you pretty close to or give you a hairtrick. Orgasms, good luck, that's not a common thing. Thousands of girls get demos every year and that's not something that usually happens.. Rear view mirror movement, shoot 125-130db? You can lose a mirror by low to mid 140's on many cars.


Sounds about right. I had an "SPL" truck 20+ years ago that got @131db (crappy meter, who knows really).

I had to remove the rear view mirror as it was useless and would spin around when the bass hit. The roof flex was terrible, I had four, 15" kicker C1's with 3ft³ each running off of a series VII Hifonics Boltar (Zed amp). Ahhh, the good old days.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Depends on the enclosure.

You could do a 4th order bandpass and wall up the back of a truck, car, or van and do it with a pair of 15s or 18s on 4k or so watts.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I remember reading an article about the orgasm thing. IIRC they said that the frequency of a Harley Davidson motor was the resonant frequency of a woman's "lady parts", and hence they can have an orgasm while riding on the back of a Harley. If you were to replicate that frequency (I don't remember the frequency) then supposedly you could get a woman to have an orgasm from your system.

Good luck finding a girl to experiment on. I can say from experience that there's more to it than resonant frequencies.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

33 hertz.

That's what everyone said back in the day.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

vwdave said:


> I remember reading an article about the orgasm thing. IIRC they said that the frequency of a Harley Davidson motor was the resonant frequency of a woman's "lady parts", and hence they can have an orgasm while riding on the back of a Harley. If you were to replicate that frequency (I don't remember the frequency) then supposedly you could get a woman to have an orgasm from your system.
> 
> Good luck finding a girl to experiment on. I can say from experience that there's more to it than resonant frequencies.


Didn't Howard Stern do that in the movie, "Private parts"?

http://youtu.be/4GdqfGEMINI


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

There are many factors that come into play when wanting to do hairtricks. Number of subs, enclosure, vehicle, power. I have seen guys running 4 15's on 6k and not do it, but seen others with a single 12 on 2k do it. You just have to build some test boxes and do some runs and see what yields the best results. I myself am trying to see if I can using 6 SA-8v2's on a Rockford T2500bdcp, im confident because of my vehicle (mini cooper) but it will be tough getting there im sure lol


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Grab 2 sundown saz 2500d, and 4 sundown x series 15s ported, if that doesnt do it somethings wrong with the system or youve picked up a dude lol


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

Or its in a trunk  lol


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

thehatedguy said:


> 33 hertz.
> 
> That's what everyone said back in the day.


Haha yes that was it.



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Didn't Howard Stern do that in the movie, "Private parts"?
> 
> Private Parts Radio Live Orgasm scene - YouTube
> 
> ...


Yup, I remember that, and the said article came to. I d when I saw it.



djbreal87 said:


> Or its in a trunk  lol


The vehicle of choice absolutely plays a roll. I have never had interest in doing this, but I would guess that having subs in the trunk you kill this idea.

If you put a ported box right behind the seat with the port coming out by he listeners head then I'll bet even a mid powered 10 or 12 will do hair tricks.


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank god from Hatchbacks  

2008 Mini Cooper S


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

The hair trick occurs because in essence, the open window of the vehicle acts like a port, stick something loose in there (hair) and it moves with the pressure waves. Roll up the windows, no hair flying around. Correct me if I am wrong or said that badly.


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

I used to do the hair trick with 8 12's in a walled off Geo Storm back in the early 90's. Power provided by 2 Crunch CR600s and a CR150.


----------



## alex912005 (Jan 8, 2014)

Look at this hair trick with one Fi sp415 from the trunk:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq7LKYBigsg

Also look at this guy with 2 18s 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWxvVtjmFUA


----------



## WolfSlap15 (Feb 27, 2020)

T3mpest said:


> 150db down low can usually get you pretty close to or give you a hairtrick. Orgasms, good luck, that's not a common thing. Thousands of girls get demos every year and that's not something that usually happens.. Rear view mirror movement, shoot 125-130db? You can lose a mirror by low to mid 140's on many cars.


I have a Wolfram AU15 with a 34hz tune in my f-150 and I’m hitting 155 roughly, I haven’t lost my mirrors yet, but my window motor is broke. On my passenger side lol


----------



## Fish Chris 2 (Dec 18, 2019)

#


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

Theres a video on YT of Peter Steinbacher from PSSOUND doing just that trick in his insane Honda.


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

Lol. The Hairtrick I meant btw. Lol
He had a pair of Acoustic Elegance SBP 15s run IB moving this chicks long beautiful hair.


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

Fish Chris 2 said:


> Well for starters, you need hair.... So I guess I'm out ? lol


Lol


----------



## 209555 (May 3, 2019)

WolfSlap15 said:


> I have a Wolfram AU15 with a 34hz tune in my f-150 and I’m hitting 155 roughly, I haven’t lost my mirrors yet, but my window motor is broke. On my passenger side lol


"155 roughly" lol


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Gen5.7Max said:


> "155 roughly" lol


He ain't hitting no 155 with a single 15 unless its a burp box and the meter is in the port


----------



## 209555 (May 3, 2019)

ToNasty said:


> He ain't hitting no 155 with a single 15 unless its a burp box and the meter is in the port


I think I'm just going to quit the internet. I can read a newspaper if I want to read 99% ********. And what's with the *********** posts rendering the forum almost unusable? I'm just over it. I can figure out what I need on my own, just like I always have. I'm so, so glad I never had a Facebook, instagram, twitter or any of that other BS social media account, I probably would have blown my head off a long time ago.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Gen5.7Max said:


> I think I'm just going to quit the internet. I can read a newspaper if I want to read 99% ********. And what's with the *********** posts rendering the forum almost unusable? I'm just over it. I can figure out what I need on my own, just like I always have. I'm so, so glad I never had a Facebook, instagram, twitter or any of that other BS social media account, I probably would have blown my head off a long time ago.


It is getting bad. Its 1 of the reasons I stopped going on smd forum. All peoplenqant is hair tricks and a 4th order enclosure because that's what they see on you tube. What ever happened to just enjoying this **** 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 209555 (May 3, 2019)

ToNasty said:


> It is getting bad. Its 1 of the reasons I stopped going on smd forum. All peoplenqant is hair tricks and a 4th order enclosure because that's what they see on you tube. What ever happened to just enjoying this ****
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I perused a few threads on SMD. It wasn't long before I realized the average member IQ to be around 85, so I didn't even bother creating a troll account, much less go legit. I'll figure it out myself and enjoy my sanity in the process. Mostly blacks over there anyway, with their degenerate rap culture. What could one really learn from a place like that? Oh and before anyone asks or makes accusations, yes, I am racist. We are not all the same. It's a biological fact. Get over it.


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

Gen5.7Max said:


> I think I'm just going to quit the internet. I can read a newspaper if I want to read 99% ********. And what's with the *********** posts rendering the forum almost unusable? I'm just over it. I can figure out what I need on my own, just like I always have. I'm so, so glad I never had a Facebook, instagram, twitter or any of that other BS social media account, I probably would have blown my head off a long time ago.


It CAN and WILL depress you if you let it. Just keep sight of the things that matter, your family, friends, and of course your car stereo. ?


----------



## Fish Chris 2 (Dec 18, 2019)

Gen5.7Max said:


> I perused a few threads on SMD. It wasn't long before I realized the average member IQ to be around 85, so I didn't even bother creating a troll account, much less go legit. I'll figure it out myself and enjoy my sanity in the process. Mostly blacks over there anyway, with their degenerate rap culture. What could one really learn from a place like that? Oh and before anyone asks or makes accusations, yes, I am racist. We are not all the same. It's a biological fact. Get over it.


Wow, I never stopped to consider what skin color the people over there, over here, or anywhere else, were, nor do I give a rats ass. 
I'm def NOT a racist, but if I were, I think I'd keep that $#!+ To myself.

I think friendly and intelligent can come in any color.


----------



## JohnnyDarin1994 (Feb 6, 2021)

impulse said:


> Ok so how much power and subs does that typically take? I assume at least four 15's and what maybe 3k watts minimal?


I know this thread is old but I have 4 15s on 1000w tuned low and does hairtricks. Probably a 150db in the sweet spot (29hz) but does hairtricks around 22-24hz which us probably only a 140-145db. Wall is tuned around 27hz. Cant wait to see it on 10k. Definitely a head turner


----------



## Fish Chris 2 (Dec 18, 2019)

Don't remember if I said this 15 months ago....

But the minimal for hair tricks, is hair 😉 So I guess I'm out 🤣


----------

